# Ralph Patt...lots of chord sheets, backing tracks and M3rd tuning info...



## distressed_romeo (Apr 13, 2008)

Ralph Patt's Jazz Web Page

The backing tracks here are excellent, and the article on 3rds tuning is pretty cool...apparently he has an eight-string tuned EG#CEG#CEG# (that's a guitar's low E up to the G# a major third above its high E).


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks a lot of sugar on the top!


----------



## ElRay (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh yeah.  This is one of the sites I hit when I started researching the All Major 3rds tuning. It looks like there's been some updates, and I don't recall the backing track section, but my memory's not that good to say it wasn't there the last time I dropped by.

Other resources:

M3 Guitar -- Jazz on a 7-string tuned in major thirds
A Comparison of New Guitar Methods: Introduction: Major 3rds Tuning


Ray

Bummer, I just got an email from Ole at M3 Guitar (a 7-string tuned in Major 3rds):


ElRay said:


> M3 Guitar -- Jazz on a 7-string tuned in major thirds


His forums were getting flodded by spammers, so he switched forum software, and in the process, lost all the posts. At any rate, if you're interested in an M3 Guitar, drop by his site, check things out, and join the forums.

Ray


----------

